# Red oak dropping acorns



## heartland (Oct 6, 2003)

Guys - is it normal for red oak to drop acorns this early in the season? 

A customer here in the Dallas/Ft Worth area has one that has dropped almost everything in the recent month. Is it a sign of stress?


----------



## TREETX (Oct 6, 2003)

Acorns yes, leaves - no.

Deer love this time of year - skwerlz too

While you are on the red oak "shedding" thing, the call I get yearly is people asking why one red oak has lost its leaves but the other still has leaves?? Why does one drop them all and the other just hold brown leaves??? Is it dead?? Does it need some "feeding"


----------



## heartland (Oct 6, 2003)

So, how do you advise them?


----------



## TREETX (Oct 6, 2003)

Genetic variation. Individuals are different. Keeps the species alive. The same reason why they don't all go through bud break on the same day in spring...

Never really had to explain it before. Most people are just so happy to hear that it isn't dead.


----------



## Reed (Oct 6, 2003)

Before heading to the landfill to toss some secrets....

Red oaks every year - Live oaks every other year. Ain't that right TTex? I'm forgetting stuff every day since no more consulting. Left to fetch wife from airport last night - forgot which airline, what time, and which terminal (we got two in S.A.). No one knew, the flight schedule listed four coming in every half-hour. I freaked, not 'cause of her, cause of me. Asked TSA for the resident fed, got him to look up manifest, got repremanded and detained from another couple feds, searched (no wallet) and set to be hauled off dowtown. Cleared it up mit a phone call. Apologies? Yeah!!!!


----------

